# Health care



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Got till 12/15/2019 to decide if I am going with the Government Affordable health again . THIS year my policy did not work out well. Looked at the only plans available to us Would cost me $2K per month and the deductibles are over $8k &#8230; Thinking I could do better else where . Anyone purchase insurance for next year.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Wife has a high deductible PPO (BCBS), her premium is actually dropping a little next year for same policy :huh: (don't remember the exact amount, but this year was like $902 a month, new one around $830 a month). Don't qualify for government subsidy, using a HSA compatible policy, going straight to BCBS with no agent involvement. Next year's deductible $6,850. She could go higher deductible ($8,150) and pay around $50 less month premium. Or go to $200 more premium a month with $4,000 less deductible.

IDK, yet but times a running out.

Larry


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow. I knew healthcare insurance for individuals was high, but it still makes me pause when I see some of the actual numbers people have to pay.

(BTW, I am one of the fortunate ones who has insurance subsidized by my employer. I don't see how some of the self-employed folks make it...)


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

RockmartGA said:


> (BTW, I am one of the fortunate ones who has insurance subsidized by my employer. I don't see how some of the self-employed folks make it...)


Glad to see your employer is one if the ones that are going to subsidize Lizzy's 'Medicare for all plan'. 

The cost is why I still have an 'off the farm' work.

Larry


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I too skip a heartbeat when I see when people are paying for health insurance. I pay less than $300/month for me and my wife with a $1500 deductible through my employer. Have always had employer health insurance my entire life and never knew the alternative was having the equivalent of an additional two mortgages a month in health insurance.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Son and I have healthcare thru a cooperative started a few years ago just for farmers. I’m 37, he’s 4. We pay $731.58 with a $3,000 deductible. When I fell off the ladder, they didn’t bat an eye at anything, and still haven’t as far as medical bills are concerned. Got our new renewal stuff yesterday but haven’t had a chance to look it over.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> Son and I have healthcare thru a cooperative started a few years ago just for farmers. I'm 37, he's 4. We pay $731.58 with a $3,000 deductible. When I fell off the ladder, they didn't bat an eye at anything, and still haven't as far as medical bills are concerned. Got our new renewal stuff yesterday but haven't had a chance to look it over.


I may have got same stuff threw Meadowland,forget co off hand but they just started it yr ago.Havent looked into it.Have BCBS now


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

More on Lizzy's plan:

0.1% tax on security transactions. Eg. if you invest $1,000 into an IRA (Roth, 401(k) or other investment, that is placed in a mutual fund/ETF, the tax would be $1, when you redeem a $1,000 the tax would be $1. But it gets worse, the manager of the mutual fund/ETF, invests your $1,000, they have to pay a tax of $1 and if they sell (to get the cash to give you for the redemption), they would pay a tax of $1 per thousand.

So the investor would get taxed up to 4 times, it's a good thing 'middle class' Americans, don't put monies into any investments, so they won't be exposed to these new taxes. 

More on her plan (direct quote from the Washington Post article, Nov.7, 2019, "Warren's plans to pay for government health care aren't courageous. They're a cop-out").

*'It also turns out that effectively managing care requires more, not less, administrative time and expense than a fee-for-service payment system. So while Medicare spends only 2.6 percent of its budget for administrative expenses, the managed and bundled system envisioned by Warren would require substantially more - a wrinkle her advisers seem to have overlooked.'*

This article also gives an example of a wealthy individual, getting a 100 million dollar gain. WITHOUT any state taxation, the $100M, would be less than $3M in a decade. They figure that at proposed 99% tax rate, we shortly wouldn't have any billionaires left to tax, then were would the $$$$ come from (as my dad would have said, 'it's hard to get milk from a dead cow". -_-

Larry


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

stack em up said:


> Son and I have healthcare thru a cooperative started a few years ago just for farmers. I'm 37, he's 4. We pay $731.58 with a $3,000 deductible. When I fell off the ladder, they didn't bat an eye at anything, and still haven't as far as medical bills are concerned. Got our new renewal stuff yesterday but haven't had a chance to look it over.


 After my dad died and left my mom high and dry, she got onto a similar type of deal for health insurance. Hers is a Christian-based company where her monthly 'premium' is sending the money to a specified beneficiary. Not sure if yours is similar or not. For instance, if she broke her leg and her medical bills were $3,000 should would file a claim for $3000, and then she'd receive $3000 from other members who would send their 'premium' directly to her. It has all the standard stipulations of normal health care plan and a maximum benefit you can receive.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Hayjosh said:


> After my dad died and left my mom high and dry, she got onto a similar type of deal for health insurance. Hers is a Christian-based company where her monthly 'premium' is sending the money to a specified beneficiary. Not sure if yours is similar or not. For instance, if she broke her leg and her medical bills were $3,000 should would file a claim for $3000, and then she'd receive $3000 from other members who would send their 'premium' directly to her. It has all the standard stipulations of normal health care plan and a maximum benefit you can receive.


Had a friend 59 years old and he and his wife where the picture of health . He was using that type of a plan. Last year just before health care 12/15 dead line he felt something just was not right , so he bought conventional health insurance . He started some tests it took a week or two to learn he had major heart problems . $250K for surgery and an unexpected 10 days in ICU .Huge bill ! Would these alternative groups pay that type of money


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

endrow said:


> Had a friend 59 years old and he and his wife where the picture of health . He was using that type of a plan. Last year just before health care 12/15 dead line he felt something just was not right , so he bought conventional health insurance . He started some tests it took a week or two to learn he had major heart problems . $250K for surgery and an unexpected 10 days in ICU .Huge bill ! Would these alternative groups pay that type of money


 I think the maximum benefit is $300,000. I don't know what else she can do though. She's a widow, was a homemaker her entire life and my youngest sister is special needs and will always live at home, which makes it hard for my mom to have a regular job. She does baking and odd jobs, but no way can she afford health insurance. She doesn't know much about insurance either as dad always took care of that stuff.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hayjosh said:


> I don't know what else she can do though. She's a widow, was a homemaker her entire life and my youngest sister is special needs and will always live at home, which makes it hard for my mom to have a regular job.


Josh,

Are you sure that she doesn't qualify for subsidized coverage? You might want to help her research her options BEFORE this Saturday.

Larry


----------

